# Filing taxes this year what to do



## Divamom27 (Sep 24, 2016)

I worked for uber occasionally for a couple of months. How do i report my earnings from them on my 2016 tax return?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Divamom27 said:


> I worked for uber occasionally for a couple of months. How do i report my earnings from them on my 2016 tax return?


If you made $600 or more you'll get a 1099 from Uber's affiliate company giving you the gross amount paid out to you. You'll file a Schedule C with your 1040 for 2016. On the schedule C you'll put the amount from the 1099 and any other driving income (tips etc..) and deduct your expenses. The amount at the bottom will go onto your 1040 to be combined with or maybe subtracted from any other income you have. The most important thing that you can do to prepare is to keep a mileage log every time you drive for Uber.


----------

